

Advice for those seeking salary increases - ilikegardenias
http://pastebin.com/KG0Miais

======
BuckRogers
Not much advice here. What he does have here isn't very helpful. In my
experience, sometimes I've asked for a ~10% raise and almost laughed out of
the room, usually this is the case. Your starting salary sets it for the rest
of your career there. Other times, I've had companies respond and renegotiated
my salary.

I think it would be to find another job that pays better if you're underpaid,
and find out if you are asking around (recommend not at your same place of
work, you'll possibly end up angry if you find you're dramatically underpaid),
Glassdoor, asking recruiters etc.

If I'm not underpaid, I don't sweat it too much. Once you get to where you
think you should be, probably not a great idea to keep knocking on the door
each year asking for raises. Topping out is real unless you're going to become
the boss (start your own business). For a sane maximum, look at places like
Google and their salaries. Few will pay those ranges, but if you think you're
going to go above you're probably kidding yourself, that's your cap. And you
need to consider the market you're in. The OP is wrong, market-rate does
matter, it affects the range possible. You can do the same job in Des Moines,
Iowa for $80K that would be a $140K job in San Francisco. If you're in India
it's going to be market rate there.

To break all the rules you need to own your own business, or pickup some truly
esoteric or difficult to perform skills.

------
tuinslangboogie
The fact is a quiet baby gets no suck. If you are going to ask for a rise
you've got to be prepared for it. First search for similar jobs in different
companies. Try to learn the salary. When you've figured out an average price
write down the pros and cons of changing the job. Because sometimes a little
percentage of rise won't worth changing the job for career. If there is not
much difference but a small amount of rise will change your living standards
then go to your boss and talk like this: I need a rise, my cost of living is
increased bec of child, home etc... and I am really happy working here. I
think this is why i am productive, bla bla bla.. But currently i can't afford
living. I think I've proven myself. On the other hand I'vent been searching
for another job tho. Instead I prefered asking for a rise. I think it would
really motivate me so that I can provide more."

------
sjg007
I thought the advice was spot on. Ask for what you want; at the same time it
may not happen for reasons you may or may not know. Then if you are still not
happy go to market. You may find higher pay is higher stress. Otherwise, be
liked, big companies have churn so do small companies, so opportunities will
present themselves. Be nice and play the long game. Add more value. Most
likely what you are doing in a year won't be what you are doing now
(especially in software).

------
ethana
The people that get pay more usually know they are needed and they use it as
leverage. Everyone else, be more needed ;)

------
ljk
so tl;dr: be liked, don't be afraid to ask for raise?

I thought there would be more advices....

